# Cardiff's latest nutter...



## Col_Buendia (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a couple of years old, but I've not seen it on here before. Now we no longer have Toy Mike Trevor or Mr Shaky Hands Man, I present to you, following in the regal footsteps of Ninjah, Adamsdown's own Rastafarian Peace Patrol:



I've had a few dealings with this bloke, and sometimes he seems quite sound. On the other hand, about a year before we left Adamsdown he put up a lot of posters around Clifton St that were making thinly veiled threats against the local drug trade & its, err, business people. A one man army, it would seem!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2012)

oh dear


----------



## teqniq (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh dear indeed. Incidentally Ninjah has calmed down a lot; these days he just mostly makes me laugh. Saw him in Chapter earlier where he informed me I was 'the richest man in the world' lol, as if.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 7, 2012)

lulz @ the uniform.. as if they would be confused with plod

tbh: not enamoured with their use of the 'homeless guy'...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2012)

Ninjah's tribute to Mr. Shaky Hand man which went kinda viral in a South Wales sort of way. When he was arrested in a Batman suit wielding a sledgehammer not long after doing this vid the cops asked him to do an impromptu performance of  Mr. Shaky Hand man in the cells, seems even they had been watching it on youtube.


----------



## zog (Mar 8, 2012)

teqniq said:


> Oh dear indeed. Incidentally Ninjah has calmed down a lot; these days he just mostly makes me laugh. Saw him in Chapter earlier where he informed me I was 'the richest man in the world' lol, as if.


 

Can you lend us a fiver?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

have you changed back?
or mistake log in?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 8, 2012)

@ ddraig I was wondering about that too


----------



## zog (Mar 9, 2012)

In work I'm more respectable.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh rly?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2012)

now i am 
thought you'd quit and were now a man of leisure...

e2a not that it matters like


----------



## zog (Mar 9, 2012)

returned to the grindstone, but only part time.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 9, 2012)

Rehab's for quitters.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 12, 2012)

ddraig said:


> thought you'd quit and were now a man of leisure...


 
As opposed to being a man of (paid) leisure?


----------



## Tankus (Dec 1, 2014)

Plays the bins sometimes for hours ..,....bang bloody bang........irritating if you work around
 there...'


----------

